# Your Biotherm collection?



## PrettyKitty (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi!

What's your Biotherm collection? (With a pic if you can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Here's mine:






- After-Sun body moisturizer (The one without shimmers)
- After-Sun body moisturizer (With shimmers)
- Biopur moisturizer (Night)
- Self-Tanner for pale skin
- Body fitness
- Shower Choc
- Drain' Choc
- Hydra Detox toner
- Hydra Detox eyes
- Hydra Detox mask
- Oleosource Elixir
- Biopur mask
- Source Therapie 
- Biopur cleanser
- BioCils
- Biosource cleanser (Pink)
- Biosource toner (Pink)
- Aquasource (Pink)
- Soft Touch foundation
- #110 lip pencil
- #100 lip pencil
- Pure Bright makeup base
- Magic Painting
- Magic Look mascara
- Matte Souffle foundation
- Light Reflect #10
- Light Reflect #40
- Play On Free #35
- Forget It concealer

Samples:

- Abdo Choc
- Biosource cleanser (Green)
- Biosource toner (Green)
- Aquasource (Green)
- Biopur cleanser
- Biopur toner
- Biopur moisturizer


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 16, 2005)

hey, stop it.  i already want hydra detox eyes cuz of you!  LOL, what does the hydra detox mask do?  do i neeed it?


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 16, 2005)

- Pure Bright Cleanser
- Hydra Detox Mask
- Hydra Detox eye
- Biosource Clarifying Lotion (green)
- Age Fitness Night Power 2 (night)
- Age Fitness eye
- Densite Lift eye (night)
- Magic Painting
- Biopur moisturizer
- Source Therapie 
- Aquasource Moisturizer
- Light! Foundation
- Light Drops


----------



## lovejam (Nov 17, 2005)

All I have is Sense Matte foundation, but I definitely want more Biotherm products. I've got a question for you, though, since you are Queen Of Biotherm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I wear my Sense Matte, especially now that it's colder out, my skin is all dry and flaky. Do you know of any Biotherm products that could help out with that? Also, I think I read somewhere that you used to use Sense Matte. What did you use to apply it? I use my fingers, but lately it seems to go on a bit streaky, so I wonder if I should use a sponge now.


----------



## visivo (Nov 20, 2005)

Wowwww. That seems like a LOT. Funny that to me, people can have HUGE mac collections and ill think nothing of it. but if its another brand i actually stop to think about how much stuff it is!


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

wow!  just pure bright cleanser for me.  how do the after-sun products work??


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

I really want to try that line!

You have such great looking skin but I am just guessing that you also have great genes too.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow well no wonder your skin is always looking great! mine is feeling so dry and itchy now cause of the cold winter bleh.


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's my teeny tiny biotherm collection. Nothing compared to pretty kitty's.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 24, 2005)

Is there one that will minimize pores? and which Biotherm moisterizer is best to keep your face moisterized lol like less dry and flakey?  I try to exfoiliate my face but that just makes my face even more dry so any suggestions?


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 27, 2005)

I only have the Aquasource Non Stop moisturizer gel and Smile Shine #170 lipstick!


----------



## laeticia (Jan 21, 2006)

Aquasource Nonstop Moisturiser (pink)
Aquasource Nonstop ultra-cool hydrating water gel (green)
Glossy shine shade 155

Samples:
Aquasource Nonstop oligo thermal gel
Aquasource Nonstop moisturiser (green)
Aquasource Nonstop Yeux
Eau Vitaminee
Aquasource moisturising balm
Biocils
Celluli-Choc


----------



## litlaur (Jan 21, 2006)

I just picked up these, but I have:

Biopur moisturizer
Hydra Detox eye gel
Pure Bright toner

maybe I'm just crazy, but after just 2 days, my skin already feels softer and smoother!


----------



## brooke (Jan 23, 2006)

I have never heard of biotherm- maybe i have been living under a rock.  it must be a great line if you have so much haha!  maybe i'll take a look at it.


----------



## ivy_astray (Jan 25, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have a pic but this is what I've got so far:

-Source Therapie
-Aquasource levre
-Pure bright cleanser
-Oleo source
-Biosource softening lotion
-Forget it concealer
-Biosenses body balm (rather expensive but it smells rediculously good)
-Biosource exfoliating gel
-Biocils make-up removal gel
-Biopur purifying mask
-Hydra-detox masque
-Biosensitive refreshing spring mist


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

My collection has grown a bit since my last post, but it's still very small, plus my camera needs new batteries, so I'll just list it:

- Sense Matte foundation, shade #110.
- Light Catch concealer, shade #20.
- Aquasource pink moisturizer.
- Biosource softening cleanser. (Don't really like this, but it came in a set)
- Biosource softening toner. (Also from a set, but I don't use it)

I'm gonna get either Aquasource green or Source Therapie in a couple of months, once winter is done. Until then, Aquasource pink is the only thing that keeps my skin hydrated and non-flaky.


----------



## krushnrn (Jan 25, 2006)

What Biotherm products do you suggest for normal/combo skin?


----------



## lovemichelle (Jan 25, 2006)

i dont own any biotherm products, but i want to try them.

any good things that are a must?


----------



## lovejam (Jan 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_i dont own any biotherm products, but i want to try them.

any good things that are a must?_

 
The light catch concealer, definitely. It's the only thing that makes me look less like a zombie. Also, Aquasource moisturizer. I loooove it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 20, 2006)

My collection now, almost 1 year later!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 21, 2006)

umm whats in the 3 spray bottle thinygs O.O never seen them before


----------



## Wattage (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_My collection now, almost 1 year later!





_

 
I am crying. I am crying because I am so jealous. That was some of the best porn I have seen in ages. 

New hobby? Biotherm porn.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss_love_kill* 
_umm whats in the 3 spray bottle thinygs O.O never seen them before_

 
Draine Choc! I don't know if it do something for cellulite, but it smell sooo good and it's like dry oil. My skin is smooth and soft with this stuff!


----------



## ette (Jul 29, 2006)

Mine is small, but my Aquasource lip and my Sunfitness Revitilizing Sunscreen for Face and Body Sunscreen gel are in my other room.




I also have an order on the way, of Draine Choc, Aquasource Emergency Hydration Mask, Pure Bright Peel-Off Mask, and Body Fitness is coming soon.


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 4, 2006)

I've noticed that a few of you girls have bodyfitness..
what is it?


----------



## ette (Aug 15, 2006)

Updated pic of mine. The green tube and gold tube you can barely see are Happy Legs and Sunfitness Self Tanner.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey ette!

I am seriously considering getting Happy Legs! What are your thoughts on it?

Thanks!


----------



## ette (Aug 16, 2006)

I loooooove Happy Legs!! It soothes razor burn and gives you a cooling feeling after a hot shower, tanning, or working out.


----------



## sincola (Dec 6, 2006)

my Biotherm stuff:


----------



## Vanessa974 (Dec 29, 2006)

biotherm is a great brand in us? are much are their products in us? because in france, this brant is not very important, but clinique yes! excuse me for my english really bad! Clinique in us is recommended by americain girls or not? i ask this question because i have just buy products for my routine in clinique and you give me the envy to buy biotherm now!!it's not very expensive in france, but clinique yes!it's difficult because you don't put photos without make up, so i can't have an idea of your skin with biotherm skincare!lol i hope that you understand with my bad english....(don't laugh! hihi!)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanessa974* 

 
_biotherm is a great brand in us? are much are their products in us? because in france, this brant is not very important, but clinique yes! excuse me for my english really bad! Clinique in us is recommended by americain girls or not? i ask this question because i have just buy products for my routine in clinique and you give me the envy to buy biotherm now!!it's not very expensive in france, but clinique yes!it's difficult because you don't put photos without make up, so i can't have an idea of your skin with biotherm skincare!lol i hope that you understand with my bad english....(don't laugh! hihi!)_

 
Salut! 

J'adore les produits Biotherm, j'utilise presque juste ça pour les soins du visage! Mes préférés pour mon type de peau (Mixte/Grasse) sont:

- Gel hydratant Aquasource vert
- Gel nettoyant BioPur
- Nettoyant Hydra-Detrox
- Nettoyant Pure Bright
- Tonique Biosource vert
- Tonique Hydra-Detox
- Masque Hydra-Detox
- Exfoliant BioPur
- Perfecteur de peau Source Thérapie
- Crème contour des yeux Hydra-Detox


----------



## Vanessa974 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah tu parles français! chouette! A ben oui..tu es au Cananda lol
Juste une chose que j'écris en français sinon les autres vont pas être contente! J'aurais voulue savoir ce qu'elles pensent de Clinique, elle ne montre jamais leur visage sans maquillage c'est dingue, sauf certaines pour les tutoriaux... Est ce que c'est vrai que Clinique au USA n'est pas recommander par les américaines, que c'est une marque bon marché? Merci beaucoup! Et elles sont comme ça tous le temps, je veux dire elles ne sortent pas sans tout ça? ou c'est un cliché des français lol?
Merci pour ta réponse tu peux me répondre en message privée si tu veux...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 30, 2006)

J'ai entendu de mauvais commentaires sur les soins de Clinique au Canada aussi, je ne les ai pas aimé non plus, mais je n'ai essayé que 2-3 choses. Je ne sais pas si cette marque est bon marché là-bas, mais elle n'a pas une bonne réputation!

Je ne sais pas si elles sortent toujours maquillé, mais je peux les comprendre car moi aussi je ne sors pratiquement jamais sans un minimum de maquillage!

En tout cas, je te conseille fortement de demander des échantillons pour Biotherm, j'utilise presque juste de cette compagnie depuis des années!


----------



## Vanessa974 (Dec 30, 2006)

Merci beaucoup mais pour le moment Clinique me convient bien!


----------

